# BMW only talk



## poolman (Nov 28, 2005)

Have a question--and I don't know if I'm out of line or not, but are we restricted only
to BMW talk here--or am I out of line for even asking that question. I posted below
about a novel new gizmo that a few here thought (at least they said) was quiet
novel and wished to own one for their cars--and when coming back to the sight I have found that the post was ---Towed. I will apoligize for what ever misconduct that has
occured with me posting what I have--but with the idea that it doesn't have anything to do with BMW's--while some here have posted that they would like to have this---just for fun
on their cars--I would like to understand just how I have--broken the piece, if it were?:dunno:
Is this because--the company that makes this gizmo--is not a sponser here? Below is the link to
the new invention--would like to really know just how--or who I offended....did my sence
of humor not live up to what is expected of me?:angel:


----------



## Mack (Dec 12, 2007)

LMAO that's awesome I love it!


----------



## gumbi4u (Sep 3, 2007)

It all depends. The topic was indeed off topic but it all depends on the mod. I for one left, you thread in place on BFC. You have been a long time member and a respected one. One thread is not going to hurt anyone. Its the guys who barely contribute anything and pollute the forum with multiple OT threads that need to be addressed. 


Plus that toy is quite nifty. :thumbup:


----------



## poolman (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Gumbi4u---I have now found that instead of the post being Towed--it is now Moved.


----------



## Fudman (Apr 29, 2007)

I LOVE THIS THING!!! I can't wait for the V-12 version, so I can turn my daughters Honda Civic into a Testa Rossa! :clap: :drive:


----------



## mnepitjr (Sep 12, 2008)

I missed out on this one. But I think I know what you are talking about. I thought these things were a bunch of hype but a friend of mine talked me into putting one on his Navigator. You would not believe the difference it made on it. I had driven it before and after. And I must say it actually made a huge difference.


----------



## Baddguy (Dec 17, 2008)

too funny...


----------



## united2512002 (Jul 21, 2008)

were all car guys here. We just lean a lot toward the BMW side of things.


----------



## Catbert (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome! 

Catbert

Mine: 2003 530i
Mrs. Catbert: 2003 325xit
Daily driver: Toyota Avalon
BMW CCA Member – Iowa Chapter


----------



## poolman (Nov 28, 2005)

It was only put here in the sence of fun---think that was the reason that gizmo was invented also.


----------



## TemporarySanity (Mar 6, 2007)

I ordered one immediately!!!


----------



## weasel like (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## msaleem (Sep 11, 2008)

i should put on on my m5.. its too quiet


----------



## Hectorml07 (May 19, 2009)

hahaha if i could have gotten this when i had my teggy... :rofl:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

weasel like said:


> awesome.


+1


----------

